# Apache started agility



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

She is 14 months old and we just started. Shes the star of the class, she wants to run through it all, Im gonna have a hard time keeping up. Ill probably be asking lots of questions soon. Shes a monster athlete so this should suit her.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Where are you guys doing agility? Me and Berlin started agility a few weeks back. I was really surprised at how fast he 'gets' it! We really enjoy it. Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Were back at gsdc of Chicago, where are you training at?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Agility Junkies in Barrington. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LOVE IT!!!

Try to get pictures in class to share... just love seeing our dogs having fun doing agility!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

That's awesome, get pictures for sure!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Shes ok, but she slipped on the elevated plank today. She didnt fall off, I had her by the collar to slow her down, but Immediately she wouldnt put any weight on the leg! From my pov all she did was scrape the inside of her leg against the plank but judging by her 3 legged walk and then quick recovery maybe she banged her funny bone on her knee. I didnt do any more jumping and we watched for awhile before her walking straight through the weave for the first times. It was a scare when she limped but she does seem fine, I wont throw the ball for a few days.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Today she was wild, shes pulling me all over and just wants to run through it all but were in beginners class. We were trying multiple jumps in a row and she kept pulling out before the 2nd jump while on a leash.
Then it was a tunnel a jump and another tunnel. I let her offleash and after a couple missed attempts she said "I can do it better without you" and started zooming through all the equipment full speed, barking and having a grand old time! I finally got a hold of her, shes definitely the most athletic dog in the building LOL.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like she was having fun! 

Never heard of agility training with a dog on a leash, I just can imagine that it must be really hard?:wild:
Just pay attention when it comes to the "zooming through all the equipment full speed, barking and having a grand old time" because if you allow her to do that a few times it will be really difficult to stop it!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Were the beginner class, I think the leashes are going away now that were doing more than one obstacle at a time. My girl was picking it up in her mouth and the teacher said that meant she didnt want it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yeah, we want our dogs loving agility FUN and FAST! So dragging a handler on a leash around in training isn't going to help with that (at least if I'm the handler  ).

Glad you can take the leash off so your pup can do what it looks like she want too. AGILITY!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl is so fast, and the way the training works is kinda frustrating. I did puppy class there and its the same. Basically all the dogs and people move around in a circle or through the course. My girl gallops through and the rest of the dogs either trot through or are reluctant and hold things up. 
Its all of us in a line so I have to wait with her alot, Last week she was wild and then I was self consious because I didnt want to hold up the line, so I gave up and moved to the back.
I think id be better in a class with less dogs so we could really teach her instead of "going through the motions" Im gonna show up really early tomorrow and attempt to use some of her favorite toys as a treat for doing multiple obstacles. So far with the structure of being in a line and waiting the toys have been a fail, shes going nuts for the toy and I cant control her. We are moving a bit too fast i think, like why move the plank high b4 the dog can run across it confidently with no missteps? Were walking across a 2-3 foot one but she wants to run so I have to hold her back.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

NOT ALL AGILITY CLASSES ARE THE SAME!

If you have a fun dog that is getting it and wants to go fast, you need to make sure you are in a class that the instructors go to dog shows and are doing well! Because they understand a vital fact:

Agility is about doing it right AND doing it fast.

And you need to teach that from day one.

So if you are in a class that is NOT rewarding the speed, pushing for speed, working for speed ........... then you will have to slow your dog down and that is NOT right.

Heck, I've been to many different instructors at this point. And, sadly, have to drive about an hour to the best ones. But it's worth it cause the instructors know what they are doing and it's so much more fun for me and the dog!!!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

We finished up our beginner class, I feel like we should get 2 more sessions since one was closed for cold weather( never heard of such a thing but it was all over this year with schools and work closing =wimps and another closed for a few inches snow. Anyway, what we got out of is some basics like apache understanding the obstacles for the most part, and some time in a group for her to learn to behave- shes bad in a friendly way.
I need time with the equipment, the few minutes we did didnt cut it. They were tellin me to say left or right after jumps to the next one, but I dont think we ever trained left and right so I dunno if the dogs supposed to just figure that out on their own? I wouldve set up a jump on each side and said left or right but we skipped that step. We are gonna continue with it, but need a new trainer.
Apache was bailing out on me a bit, if we tried a few obstacles in a row and she messed up sequence then id call her back but she was ignoring me. Thats not typical but Ill bet she didnt understand my frustration since I never typically get that way with her. She even went nuts and just started running the course zooming a couple times. I know my shutz trainer would never have us train that long in a row (1 hour) but thats how the agility was going.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I would find a different trainer. Sounds like your trainer is probably a "just for fun" type or doesn't have experience training for agility competitions.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

TwoBigEars said:


> I would find a different trainer. Sounds like your trainer is probably a "just for fun" type or doesn't have experience training for agility competitions.


I agree.


----------

